

Gawker's Example Of A Good Layoff Post - tptacek
http://consumerist.com/5058863/consumerist-forced-to-cut-staff

======
tptacek
* It's detailed and meticulous.

* It's no-nonsense: ad rates are going to plummet in '09, and they need to re-org around the properties that make money.

* Denton accepts responsibility for the layoff; it's "his commercial judgement" that's at fault.

* Everyone he's laying off is praised; the layoff isn't an "opportunity to upgrade staff after the economy recovers".

* Explicitly says he's not going to bullshit his audience about why this was the right move or why they should feel good about it.

